# Here For A Little Advice



## RedComet91 (May 11, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Just joined this forum as I have a problem and I thought you guys on here would be able to give me the best answer.

What it is is that I'm looking for an opportunity to go and work in Mexico for two to three months, specifically Aguascalientes where my friend lives. Seemed like an outlandish idea but as I currently have a boring job I want to leave anyway I think it'll be a good experience for me.

Problem is even though my friend is Mexican between is we have little idea of how to get me over there, I emailed the Mexican embassy in London but they gave me some very jargon filled information that was hard to make heads or tails of, as far as I know I need what was once called the FM3 visa or now the Residente Temporal.

Then there's what do I even do for a job, not sure I could get the sponsorship as I wouldn't be there for very long, is it worth doing one of those English teaching courses? I don't speak Spanish but I do speak some Japanese together with my English which I know is sought after in Aguascalientes.

If someone could point me in the right direction of what I need to do that's be great. Or would it just be easier for me to go there as a tourist and not work at all? 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RedComet91 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just joined this forum as I have a problem and I thought you guys on here would be able to give me the best answer.
> 
> ...


Definitely easier to go as a tourist and not work at all. For the amount of money you might make teaching English for two or three months, I do not think it would be worth the cost or the effort for you or your employer to get you a visa and permission to work.


----------

